# Casinos/gambling in Dubai?



## BabeMagnet2000 (Nov 18, 2005)

I know that Dubai can be said to be going for the "Las Vegas of the Middle East" theme but I can't recall ever seeing anything about casinos, or gambling of any sort. I'm not too familiar with the laws and any religious prohibition of it so my question is, why aren't any casinos being built and if it is illegal, do you agree with it? Seems to be quite the cash cow in Vegas.


----------



## prsn41ife (Sep 25, 2005)

nope, casinos are not allowed in islam. but maybe dubai can build some for westerners only, dunno.


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

i heard there is a casino under water in burj al arab and a few illegal ones in the city not advertised


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

BAA underwater :weird: r u sure?? 

if you ask me leave those casionos where they are :bash:


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

Casinos only beneifit the rich folks who own them, other than creating jobs
and we dont need more jobs.

as for attracting tourists, that aint a problem either.


----------



## DeiraBoy (Apr 26, 2005)

Krazy said:


> i heard there is a casino under water in burj al arab and a few illegal ones in the city not advertised


This is not true. There's just an underwater restaurant. However, before being built the plans for Burj Al Arab did include a casino, but Sheikh Zayed (may Allah have mercy on him) did not allow it.

About the illegal ones, I don't know but I wouldn't be surprised if they existed.


----------



## shayan (Oct 9, 2005)

I would even disagree with casino´s (and you really cant find more liberal than me). It destroyes peoples lifes. But i would agree if its only for foreigners (otherwise i wouldnt allow it). I say only for foreigners because they cant stay for so long to lose to much money. This way it will stay fun. But for locals i would say no! Never build a casino for your own people this would be extreemly wrong!


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

lol so they wud check for visit visa at the entrance of casino?


----------



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

I dont think casinos destroys anybodies life, one have to be sane enough to know when to stop, casino can be fun if you dont take it serious. What i mean, if you earn 500$/month, you can freely play with 1-2$ and if you lose you laugh and go away. If you earn 50000$/month, you can play with 100$ and the same thing as above. One just shouldnt take it serious. But to be honest, i never played so i wouldnt know. I just remember, i was 13 and wanted to get into the casino in Monaco... Some pretty big guys quickly kicked me out...


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

I dont know if it was being said by a forumer here but I think someone said that they have a casino on a ship near the UAE's territory but not inside so that they dont get punished.


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

Gambling is allowed in Dubai. It comes in the form of raffles


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^ So true Juiced. 

As for the Casinos, I don't care about them and I consider a god thing that Dubai doesn't allow them.

As for Ilegal ones, of course there are: Last year they raided a villa in Sharjah and arrested some 50 mostly Chinese nationals playing there on a roulote. The villa was owned by a Canadian man I think.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Bikes said:


> I dont think casinos destroys anybodies life, one have to be sane enough to know when to stop, casino can be fun if you dont take it serious. What i mean, if you earn 500$/month, you can freely play with 1-2$ and if you lose you laugh and go away. If you earn 50000$/month, you can play with 100$ and the same thing as above. One just shouldnt take it serious. But to be honest, i never played so i wouldnt know. I just remember, i was 13 and wanted to get into the casino in Monaco... Some pretty big guys quickly kicked me out...


As you said you have never played and you have never been in one, so you wouldn't know.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

yes, raffles seem to be the only form of gambling allowed in dubai
but it's not really gambling

with all the stuff coming up here in dubai, is there any need for some stupid casino?
NO!


----------



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

AltinD said:


> As you said you have never played and you have never been in one, so you wouldn't know.


Yes thats right, but ive played with some money machines, and i still do believe that until its an addiction there is no problem. Is it any better than losing the few $ on lottery if you dont win? Or is it any better buying a risky product (that might be out of date or something) ? Thats all gambling, business is also a BIG gambling, life is full of it, just in different forms. So i myself wouldnt care that there are casinos in my city, but if its forbidden by religion then for sure its not allowed.


----------



## dazz (Jul 13, 2004)

Dubai is already a big gambling arena with high stakes, played by the investors.


----------



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

Indeed


----------



## ragga (Jan 23, 2005)

1. there are no underground casinos anywhere in dubai
2. I feel that the crowd that Dubai is attracting right now is perfect, upscale, classy, respectful, etc.
3. I think with casinos in the picture, it will attract some of the vegas crowd ie. ********, etc... however it will definately cause alot of commotion and would assist in real estate


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

ragga said:


> 1. there are no underground casinos anywhere in dubai
> 2. I feel that the crowd that Dubai is attracting right now is perfect, upscale, classy, respectful, etc.
> 3. I think with casinos in the picture, it will attract some of the vegas crowd ie. ********, etc... however it will definately cause alot of commotion and would assist in real estate


agree with you, especially on the 2nd point.

so how are you? 
everything's runnnig fine?

some news on your properties?
how do you feel with your jum islands villa?
everything allright?


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

ragga you are wrong in your first point. they may not be physicly underground but there are underground casinos in dubai, and i know of at least one in sharjah, which is also a speakeasy.


----------

